
Vinod Khosla Still Won't Open Martins Beach - sutro
http://www.sfchronicle.com/news/article/Commission-steps-up-fight-as-Khosla-refuses-to-12211472.php
======
eesmith
"Khosla could face fines of $11,250 a day, or more than $4 million a year, for
every violation of the state’s Coastal Act"

For someone worth over $1 billion that's a pittance. He'll makes more than
that simply by putting his money in short term CDs. (Or the 7% returns from
the S&P 500.)

Could he also be jailed for violating a court order? That would get his
attention.

